# Roseline shark with Shrimps? Are they ok?



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

As title states, is it ok to keep them together? 
http://www.aquascapeonline.com/prodView.asp?idProduct=227

I have 1 tank with school of Cardinals, Neons, Bristlenose and male guppies with 9 Roseline shark(4.5 "+). Thinking to get some shrimps in this tank as well. Is it ok to put shark with them? I ain't thinking to breed shrimps...if they breed they breed..."survivor of the fittest" 

Plz post if you have kept both together..Btw, this tank is 100++gal.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

the rule is if a shrimp can fit into a fishes mouth, its food!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I would say no. Unless its something larger like fan filter shrimp or maybe full sized adult amanos.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

My Roselines typically leave them alone however on occasion the shrimp are dumb enough to swim out in the open the Roselines typically gobble them up whole. Fun to watch though!


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

no1 else keep Roseline shark?


----------



## Realistik84 (Sep 12, 2011)

Joraan said:


> no1 else keep Roseline shark?


You received a few legit responses here...especially the one directlyabove in which an owner of roselines responded. 

Another response which i happen to agree with is the Rule of Thumb if it fits it is gone, and as roselines age they get respectable size.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've kept Roselines 

Roselines are omnivorous. They eat anything from fissidens to beef heart. They also have bottomless pits for stomachs so, yeah. They will eat shrimp. Will they actually hunt the shrimp? Probably not, but once they smell blood, it's pretty much dead in the water.


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> I've kept Roselines
> 
> Roselines are omnivorous. They eat anything from fissidens to beef heart. They also have bottomless pits for stomachs so, yeah. They will eat shrimp. Will they actually hunt the shrimp? Probably not, but once they smell blood, it's pretty much dead in the water.


I have 9 Roseline in 100+ gal tank..they don't touch any plants at all...I had 10 of them when they were less than 1" now give/take 4-5", I decided to suicide: Thinking to add some RCS in that tank, I did add some Red claw shrimps in that tank and they didn't touched or even went near those shrimps..Perhaps because of their size and claw. Will start from 10 and see what happens....will update this periodically... 

I think you need to give some veggie in their diet to keep them away from eating plants.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

lol yeah they didn't actually eat every plant in my tank but if you've ever seen my tank in person, you'd know what I'm talking about. There was only a certain branch, near where they hung out all the time that they kept the fissidens mowed down perfectly. They didn't touch the other fissidens filled areas at all, just that specific branch. Damn clowns! 

I fed them algae wafers weekly along with spirilina/brine shrimp hikari frozen cubes. They still ate my fissidens! haha They never touched any of the small fish I kept though... The only time I saw them eating a shrimp was after my Betta Mac killed some of my adult Amanos and ate the head. The Roselines went nuts after the body... you know the meaty abdomen area lol.


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> They never touched any of the small fish I kept though... The only time I saw them eating a shrimp was after my Betta Mac killed some of my adult Amanos and ate the head. The Roselines went nuts after the body... you know the meaty abdomen area lol.


This is clearly go for it suggestion...


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

iw ould never mix the two unless you are not worried about having a sustainable colony of shrimp.

Roselines get 5"+, and they eat invertebrates in the wild
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Puntius&species=denisonii&id=177


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm with Rachel on this one. However, cherry shrimps are a dime a dozen. Try out a few and see how they do.


----------

